# interior screws



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

What kind of anchors do you use to mount things on the inside of exterior walls? I guess a better question would be "what is the composition of an exterior wall"? Should I use the same type of anchors I would use for sheet rock or is there something special? For sheet rock in my house, I have found that one of the best products is large hollow lag (only about 2 turns per inch) that you put into the sheet rock to serve as an anchor and then a smaller screw goes into the center of the "lag". These things are usually made of plastic or pot metal. Would these be good in the RV or is there something better or something special? Thanks, vw


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The interior walls are 1/8 inch thick plywood with vinyl wall covering on them. I use short wood screws to hang things on. There's really no need for any type of wall anchors.

Mike


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I used anchors called Cobra Panel Drillers. I think Y-Guy turned me on to them and they work great. They are designed to be used on hollow core panelling doors or paneled walls. They are available at Lowes in the same section as the dry wall anchors.

If what your putting up is light you probably do not need them, but if heavier, they work great. The first trip we had, my daughter loaded up the hanger bar in the closet with clothes and the weight pulled the screws out of the wall. I ended up removing all the hanger bars in the closets and replacing them with shelving using the Panel Drillers as anchors. When I first saw them, I was a little concerned at their length that they might come thru the other side. I called Outback service and they said that you could use any screw or anchor that was 1 inch or less. The Panel Drillers are 1 inch and when I installed them on both interior hollow core or exterior walls, I had no problem with them coming through.

Use your best judgement though on your own TT.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mac glad they worked for you, I really like how the Cobra Panel Driller work for RV stuff. They've held my shower door in great. They will leave a good size hole if you ever remove them, but I am not sure I would use them on anything small or lightweight, each one can hold like 25# pulling down and 25# pulling outward.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Good suggestions! Thanks to all. I'm heading to wally world tomorrow so I'll see if they are over there. Thanks, vw


----------

